# Budget Lighting Options for a Planted Nano Tank



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Great article, thanks for writing it up....


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

I'm picking up a 10 watt 6500 daylight LED Floodlight. Going to mount it to my office wall. Just not sure how far above my little 3 gallon to do it. Might have multiple mounting positions so I can move it up and down... Again, good job on the article... When I do my little Nano journal I'l be sure to post pics...


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

Great article! I used an architects lamp with a screw-in "daylight" led after the Skyye light that came with it failed. Instead of $100, it cost $45.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice article. I would ad e27 led par lights to the list. They come in different led configurations and sizes. Combined with a cheap office fixture they are hard to beat for a nano tank. http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20115/China_12W_LED_PAR38_Spotlight2011551814514.JPG


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

The first lamp is on my shrimp nano- it is clamped to the table top and is led. The second is on a 10 gal Betta "barracks" lol. Currently unoccupied- other than snails. That one is a CFL. The photos aren't of the quality to use in your publication, just to show you the architect lamps in use.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So I thought id just put this here rather than making another thread, first off really nice article! And I liked your scrapers tank , I was wondering since now is the time for me to decide, what is a good High and bright light (preferably led, but I can go t5 although I don't know much about that) that can grow high light demanding plants for a 75G tank? heavily planted


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

LLA said:


> Yeah that's awesome!! Not to mention you have total control over the lights height and position over the tank!
> 
> Looks great! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> What kind of shrimp are you keeping?




Thanks  Exactly-control and a large choice of bulb strength and color- and if you can find CFLs, very cheap, too.


I'm keeping Blue Dreams and Blue Velvets. I re-started with 3 Blue Velvets (one saddled) on impulse. They were doing well, wanted to add, but none were to be available locally anytime soon. The saddled disappeared, but my favorite LFS came out with some nice locally grown Blue Dreams. So I have 10 of them, 2 BVs, and a few shrimplets which I see occasionally and hope survive !


----------

